
Logicomix: An Epic Search for Truth - ColinWright
http://www.logicomix.com/en/
======
ColinWright
Although mentioned here on HN many times in glowing terms, these submissions
are all closed for comments, so I thought I'd mention it again:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=logicomix](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=logicomix)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=846451>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=870762>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=874471>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3690254>

I received a copy as a "Thank You" gift for proof reading an early draft of
"Here's Looking at Euclid" / "Alex's Adventures in Numberland".

Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3991160>

